# Another Nano - 3 gallons rockscape



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

I did another 3 gallon tank yet again 

Thinking of putting this one on my desk after it fully grown out, also gonna run this tank filterless
Will remove the airline for the DIY co2 after the plant mature. I custom made a clear top out of acrylic...so after the plant mature, I am gonna turn it into some sort of ecosystem box 

SPECs:

3 gallons rimless tank
eco-complete substrate
hairgrass background
HC foreground
Japanese rush (it is behind the rock...you can see it from the tank reflect on the right  )
Dwarf sag (on the left...when I got it, it has 2" leaf, now it is HUGE...thinking of removing it, looks too big)
Downoi (Pogostemon helferi) - Center Middle
Some sort of val from menagerie on the back left, most melted away when I first got it...now it is growing back
Unknown plant - mid & front left - it looks like hairgrass...but much thicker shoot, a small bunch hitched with the haigrass i got from big als
23w 6500K CF bulb for 8.5 hrs per day

DAY ONE:









DAY 25:


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

haha, too cool.

one day mine will be that green


----------



## simsimma (Aug 3, 2008)

try moving the little rock to the right a little, and the big one to the back but right in the middle of the tank, with the hairgrass behind


----------



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

Long time no update!!
I put in 3 shrimps a few month back. 1 died few days later...(dunno why)
The other two grew from juvi to adult, and one started carrying eggs a few weeks ago...~~
The eggs hatched I think yesterday, and I was able to snap some photos on it today

From Nicely Growing:
















To way overgrown:

















After some major plants trimming and dying out:









Baby Shrimps!!


----------

